# over the counter meds



## gnome (Jul 12, 2002)

hi,was just wondering if there any over the counter meds available for anxiety, and any one had any luck on them.any feedback would be great, thanks.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Check with your Pharmacist for rules regarding medications. Some states allow Pharmacists to prescribe meds.The are called Prescribing Pharmacists and they would be found in the privatley owned pharmacies because the large chains don't like carrying the special insurance.If not, then you might try Meclazine which is an over the counter nausea medication that does seem to help with certain types of unrest especially if your tummy gets upset.Again, the best place to look would be at the Pharmacy and ask the question of any pharmacist.You could try herbs such as chamomile or passionflower and even good ol real vanilla exract taken in incriments of 2-three drops under the tongue is know to sometimes help with anxiety.But the vanilla has to be real not imitation.Stay away from St.Johns Wort, Valerian and Kava.Bad Bad substances that will leave you worse off further down the road.I think Kava is already being pulled from the shelves any way.Also a good B vitamin complex helps and taking a walk in the fresh air.However, if you need something stronger, go to the doctor and get help.Anxiety is a controlable condition as long as you know what you need for help and get started on working with your body in a healing capacity.Kamie


----------

